# Cover up Rock faced block



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Parging?


----------



## davemax (Jan 15, 2010)

Do not PM? not following


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

you could use wire mesh stapled to the wall as starting base OR just cover it w/polymer-modified cement mix,,, about 6 of 1 or 1/2dz of the other,,, just make certain you use a laser & 6' straight edge


----------



## johnv713 (Jul 14, 2014)

seen it done with stones. Go for it.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

That existing wall is what's called split face block. It's basically just concrete blocks where the face has been randomly split from another one during the manufacturing process. Quite often the surface is sealed or stained after installation. If it's sealed it will be much more difficult to get an additional layer of concrete to stick to it. The suggestion by an earlier poster about attaching wire mesh to it first would deftly be a major benefit. You will have to add the additional concrete in thin layers, probably two or three because of the variations in thickness they will have.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Msradell said:


> It's basically just concrete blocks where the face has been randomly split from another one during the manufacturing process.


:confused1::confused1:


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

have seen these cmu's mostly in pa OR something very close in appearance,,, i think they're cast instead


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

stadry said:


> have seen these cmu's mostly in pa OR something very close in appearance,,, i think they're cast instead


I agree. We have alot of them here from the first half of the 20th century. Split face are entirely different, those certainly look like they're molded with that face. We usually call them "rock face" , "chiseled face", or "sculpted block"........


----------

